# Should I buy a new tivo?



## lapdog12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I would be interested in getting a roamio pro, i know i could upgrade the hard drive on a plus but i worry about losing my warranty.

I current have time warner in socal and I'm reading that lots of people are having problems with tuning adapters and their cable cards and sometimes recordings are being missed.

I really would like to have more tuners and more hard drive space to work with but I wonder if it's worth it with the problems I'm reading that people are having.

I also like with my current DVR that I can swap tuners, rewind one of the tuners and it stays rewound even when I switch back and forth with the other tuner. I know there are workarounds but a workaround is not the same thing.

I'm leaning towards yes, but I'm wondering if the problems of the tuning adapter and cable cards might cause too many problems.

thanks for any tips and advice.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

lapdog12 said:


> I also like with my current DVR that I can swap tuners, rewind one of the tuners and it stays rewound even when I switch back and forth with the other tuner. I know there are workarounds but a workaround is not the same thing.


With my Premiere I can swap back and forth between shows and it will stay were I was if I 'pause' it first. I don't know if newer models will do that.


----------



## AAinCal (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm also in SoCal on TWC and have a Roamio Plus with CableCard and Tuning Adapter. I can't say that my experience is typical or that yours will be like mine, but speaking only for myself: 

After some initial setup issues (Roamio wifi wasn't playing nicely with router and TA needed a couple of reboots to get all six tuners working), things have been working very smoothly. I've had no missed recordings and no tuning issues. Also, you can pause all six tuners and cycle through without losing the position on any of them. I just tried this to be sure. However, if you unpause a tuner and cycle back to it, it will lose its position and go to the end of the buffer.


----------



## Woodburner (Jan 4, 2014)

Just purchased a Roamio and did a 3 tb easy upgrade and coming from a Series 3 the unit is night and day better. Can't wait to get my Mini to put in the bedroom. Just do it


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

lapdog12 said:


> I also like with my current DVR that I can swap tuners, rewind one of the tuners and it stays rewound even when I switch back and forth with the other tuner. I know there are workarounds but a workaround is not the same thing.





replaytv said:


> With my Premiere I can swap back and forth between shows and it will stay were I was if I 'pause' it first. I don't know if newer models will do that.


Yes they do. OP, this isn't an issue, not sure what u read to make u think it is an issue. It will only work though for 30 mins since that is the buffer.


----------



## lapdog12 (Dec 14, 2013)

thanks for all the info gang, it helps me with my decision. I really do want to get one of these and maybe a mini for the living room.

One quick question, if i bought the roamio plus and upgraded the hard drive myself would that void the warranty?

I was also thinking about getting the 3 year extended warranty as well.

thanks again!


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

lapdog12 said:


> One quick question, if i bought the roamio plus and upgraded the hard drive myself would that void the warranty?


Yup, but it's only a 90 day warranty (boo Tivo!) so if you are really paranoid just wait the 90 days then upgrade. The only negative is you loose whatever shows are on the hard drive when you swap them (no way to transfer them over). Personally the warranty is way overrated. If you use it for a couple of weeks and it behaves, chances are you will get years service out of it. Other than one of my parents Tivo's (power supply), the only hardware issues I have had in 11 years of Tivo ownership are hard drives dying - and in the Roamio it's the easiest it's ever been - just drop in a new, unformatted drive. Simplicity itself!



> I was also thinking about getting the 3 year extended warranty as well.


I wouldn't bother, especially since the power supply is external (and just a bog standard wall wart at that). But if you really feel you need one (especially if you put lifetime on it) then get a warranty from Squaretrade - NOT Tivo! (just include the value of the Tivo and Lifetime when you select your plan!).


----------



## lapdog12 (Dec 14, 2013)

great info, thanks DocNo.

EDIT: Why would I include the price of the tivo AND the price of the lifetime service? Sorry, I'm new to square trade and what it will offer me.


----------



## Woodburner (Jan 4, 2014)

DocNo said:


> Yup, and in the Roamio it's the easiest it's ever been - just drop in a new, unformatted drive. Simplicity itself!
> 
> Is that true???? You just install a new hard drive and don't have to install the linux operating system beforehand? Where can I find more info on this?


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Woodburner said:


> DocNo said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, and in the Roamio it's the easiest it's ever been - just drop in a new, unformatted drive. Simplicity itself!
> ...


It is true!

Check out this thread. Only downside to this approach is that none of your recorded shows get copied over.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507695

John


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

lapdog12 said:


> I was also thinking about getting the 3 year extended warranty as well.
> 
> thanks again!





DocNo said:


> I wouldn't bother, especially since the power supply is external (and just a bog standard wall wart at that).


Agreed. And the lifetime warranty is really a one time replacement charge. Once the TiVo is replaced, that's it:

"This Contract provides for only the one-time replacement of the Product with another Product of like grade and quality. This Contract will expire at the time of this replacement or reimbursement for replacement or term expiration and the covered "

Do run your coax through a surge suppressor on a battery back up or buy this:

Cable TV In-Line Coaxial Surge Protector

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002KR7EK...TF8&colid=3MFSWXSTMI6MC&coliid=I2LZF11IGLH17F


----------



## Woodburner (Jan 4, 2014)

JohnnyO said:


> It is true!
> 
> Check out this thread. Only downside to this approach is that none of your recorded shows get copied over.
> 
> ...


Dang I jumped the gun and bought one off Ebay. Wish I would have known this. Still a great feature when they update for a 4TB


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

lapdog12 said:


> EDIT: Why would I include the price of the tivo AND the price of the lifetime service? Sorry, I'm new to square trade and what it will offer me.


Well, presumably you are buying a SquareTrade warranty to be "made whole". Since SquareTrade is not an authorized Tivo repair center they will probably give you cash to re-buy a dead Tivo. And if you don't also get the cash to repurchase the lifetime (since Tivo does not, in general practice and in all but rare occasions) transfer lifetime from one box to another if you don't include the lifetime subscription in the value of your Tivo your not going to get it back from SquareTrade.

Even better, don't take my word for it - email them and indicate you wish to cover at Tivo with a lifetime subscription and given that Tivo doesn't transfer lifetime subscriptions, what would you have to do in order to be covered?

SquareTrade is just insurance - a type of contract. And like any contract, your only going to get what is specified in the contract. It's better to make sure you understand what you are buying ahead of time. I'm always amused at the people who think that by "taking a chance" and not clarifying they may get to save a buck or two by feigning ignorance and trying to get something for free later.


----------



## lapdog12 (Dec 14, 2013)

thanks docno!


----------



## rudiger (Feb 6, 2002)

Woodburner said:


> Just purchased a Roamio and did a 3 tb easy upgrade and coming from a Series 3 the unit is night and day better. Can't wait to get my Mini to put in the bedroom. Just do it


Same here, bought a Roamio, did the 3TB easy upgrade and I came from a Series 3. Just do it x2!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

DocNo said:


> ... Since SquareTrade is not an authorized Tivo repair center...


Is there really any such thing? Has there ever been?


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

unitron said:


> Is there really any such thing? Has there ever been?


Kind of re-enforces my point - SquareTrade will make you whole by re-buying your Tivo and the Lifetime sub - so get the appropriate warranty!


----------

